#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Verhuurt er iemand hier een appartement/huis @nador

## Mevrouw-

Hoi
zijn er hier mensen die hun woningen verhuren of iemand kennen die verhuurt voor 5 personen (gezin)

Zoja laat me weten via pm graag wil ik fotos zien en de prijs weten

----------

